# Piraya Live Video



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

9 piraya and 2 reds in 110g. probably 3.5-4.5" now.

http://aaronic.dyndns.org/fish.htm

or to open directly in windows media player (9 or higher)
http://aaronic.dyndns.org/fish.asx


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i've been watching the windows media player one for 5 mins and nothing happen? is it actually a live feed like of whats happening right now in ur tank?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I clicked the top one and its working for me, pretty sweet man


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

wally43 said:


> i've been watching the windows media player one for 5 mins and nothing happen? is it actually a live feed like of whats happening right now in ur tank?


It is a live feed of my tank. We all know piranhas aren't that active unless they are eating.....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow thats really clear, I was expecting the quality to be a little fuzzy.
Your pirayas look great man.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

LoL sweet vid man...your doing a water change right now LOL...NIce


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

did i miss the water change?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

lmao... forgot you guys were watching

yah i'm doing a nice water change right now


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya anyways like asked before, its a really clear shot, you got a nice web cam or what


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> Ya anyways like asked before, its a really clear shot, you got a nice web cam or what


Web cam is decent.... I actually lower the quality for the live feed or else it would be to slow with a couple people connected


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Let me know when you do your next feeding


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> Let me know when you do your next feeding


OK, I will let everyone know


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

SO the webcam sits outside the tank or do you have an enclosure?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

jman785 said:


> SO the webcam sits outside the tank or do you have an enclosure?


It is just sitting on a small table beside the tank looking in from the side


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice looking fish man


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Feeding in 5 minutes at 11:40 EST


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

they r gettin excited


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Did i miss it?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> they r gettin excited


yup cuz they just ate beefheart

gonna try and feed a smelt in a minute

Yeah, you missed it but I am going to give them a smelt because they look like they can eat more


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

caught the action just in time...sweet man


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn i missed it too, i just saw the smelt


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

carzy feedings man cought them both piraya are doing great !!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

They look stressed...might be because the powerhead is too strong.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> They look stressed...might be because the powerhead is too strong.


usually when fish are stressed they dont take down big chunk of beefheart and a whole smelt. Your fish look like there ready to die at anytime ?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> They look stressed...might be because the powerhead is too strong.


usually when fish are stressed they dont take down big chunk of beefheart and a whole smelt. Your fish look like there ready to die at anytime ?
[/quote]


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

so that is live footage?
is the cam on the side of the tank (looks like it)
because i think it would be a better pics from the front


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

it is on the side, and i am about to feed again at 11:40 PM


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

so in about an hour right?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> so in about an hour right?


feeding in 30 seconds


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

They still look hungry, is that all you feed them?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I may feed them again


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya looks like your busy drinking some beer lol


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Feeding in 10 minutes at 11:30 Eastern.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> Feeding in 10 minutes at 11:30 Eastern.


Man I missed it again!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Look how fat they are now


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

daaamnnn i always miss these.


----------



## PlatinumX (Aug 13, 2005)

What cam are you using to get that resolution?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

PlatinumX said:


> What cam are you using to get that resolution?


Just a generic cam that does 320 x 240. It can do 30fps, but for the live feed I set it at 15fps for less bandwidth


----------



## PlatinumX (Aug 13, 2005)

Its smooth, I got to check into getting one.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

PlatinumX said:


> Its smooth, I got to check into getting one.


Thanks, you should be able to get a better one than this for pretty cheap.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Fish feed is back up, won't be feeding again untill 10 PM EST

http://aaronic.dyndns.org/fish.htm

http://aaronic.dyndns.org/fish.asx


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

fish feed up for the day.... just added 2 new reds for 11 fish total.

http://aaronic.dyndns.org/fish.htm

http://aaronic.dyndns.org/fish.asx


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Back up for another full day....


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

lol, they are watching tv, see it in the reflection on the glass


----------



## Mahler_VIII (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

lol! thats pretty nice...I thought about doing that with my camcorder USB'd to my computer


----------

